# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Check-in thread

## Jimmehboi

_If you haven't posted in the last week, please post here just to tell us what you're up to. 

If you've been assigned something to work on let us know you're still working on it.

Even if you don't have anything to do and don't post, post in here at least once a week to let us know you're still on the project.

Naiya

_




Hey everyone, many apologies for my absence, having not been home for a while I havn't managed to see what's been going on here about the project.
I'd have never imagined that it would have already started! What's been done so far is brilliant, nice to see this aspiring idea has taken off so well.  ::D: 

Most of my ideas upon the project are in my head at the moment, and I've taken a look tonight at the brainstorming area and I'm taking the second stab shortly at getting some coherant theories down on paper.  ::lol:: 

So to let any admins know that I've not been slacking, I'm quickly starting this thread as a placemarker for both the start of my work and for my writing and additions as they come with the ebb, very hopefully the "flow" of type-up will arrive tomorrow late afternoon in this thread for all the team to sink their teeth into.  :wink2: 

I will be covering topics and ideas based on (but not limiting to):
The many aspects of lucid dreaming:




> A brief introduction to my beliefs and general views on lucid dreaming.
> 
> Maybe some cultural references to lucid dreaming and visionary ideas.
> 
> Astral Projection, my opinions on it and some great theories/concepts.



More will be added if they come with sleep  ::lol:: 

Thanks everyone,
Jim

----------


## Jeff777

Hey Jimmeh, thanks for checking in and making us aware as to what your intentions are on the project.   :smiley: 





> A brief introduction to my beliefs and general views on lucid dreaming.
> 
> Maybe some cultural references to lucid dreaming and visionary ideas.
> 
> Astral Projection, my opinions on it and some great theories/concepts.



Your enthusiasm is commendable, however, I'm afraid that we probably will only be able to use writings on cultural references and visionary ideas (if even that) in the book.  Astral Projection is still highly controversial and if we are to keep the book (and ourselves) credible, it should remain out of the book altogether.  Usually general views when backed by credible sources hold more weight than an author simply saying "Well I think...".  So keep that in mind as well.   :smiley: 

I am _extremely_ interested in seeing what you churn out in here and therefore will be keeping close tabs on it.  In the mean time though, ask your Department Leader's what tasks they may have for you and what you can do to help out in the department(s).  Your departments I believe are Writing, Editing, and Organizing.  

I look forward to reading your work in the near future and once again, welcome back.   :smiley:

----------


## Jimmehboi

Thank you very much  :smiley:  And I've since written down quite a bit already upon the latter of which you've suggested  ::?: 
But I'll throw it out here when it's finished anyway since I believe you'll agree that my views on astral projection are open, credible and highly related to lucid dreaming. I understand clearly why it wouldn't be included, but I may as well let the team make their mind up when they come across it  :smiley: 

Thanks,
Jim.

----------


## Jeff777

May I see what you have so far?

----------


## Jimmehboi

> May I see what you have so far?



Sure thing, it's been a pen and paper job since the start because I've not had a computer to work at, readily so I'll get as much as I can typed up tomorrow afternoon, when I get home. Cheers  ::D: 

Goodnight!

----------


## Jeff777

> Sure thing, it's been a pen and paper job since the start because I've not had a computer to work at, readily so I'll get as much as I can typed up tomorrow afternoon, when I get home. Cheers 
> 
> Goodnight!



I wait in eager anticipation.   :wink2:

----------


## doktorj

Hello.

Just doing a check in, i've already done a bit of art for adrift, and am awaiting another assignment from him or otherwise...

----------


## Naiya

If you haven't posted in the last week, please post here just to tell us what you're up to. 

If you've been assigned something to work on let us know you're still working on it.

Even if you don't have anything to do and don't post, post in here at least once a week to let us know you're still on the project.

----------

